# Phái nữ trên thế giới sẽ diện streetstyle gì vào những ngày chớm thu?



## vietmom (31/8/18)

*Tiết trời đã bắt đầu chớm thu, hot trend tuần này sẽ gợi ý những gam màu nổi bật trong mùa thu năm nay, cũng như cách phối đồ sao cho đẹp và phong cách nhất, hoặc có thể là một cô nàng ủy mị trong những kiểu váy nhẹ nhàng.*




_Sự kết hợp đồng điệu giữa hai tông màu xanh đậm nhạt. Với tiết trời mùa thu nhẹ nhàng sẽ hợp với những set đồ trơn màu nhẹ nhàng. Một set đồ xanh với sự kết hợp ăn ý  của sắc độ đậm nhạt mang lại nét nữ tính, dịu dàng._

_

_
_Những thiết kế váy hoa chưa bao giờ hạ nhiệt mà vẫn tiếp tục chinh phục trái tim của phái đẹp. Các bạn gái nên chọn riêng cho mình một thiết kế váy sơmi nổi bật họa tiết hoa xinh xắn để diện trong mùa thu này._




_Không váy áo điệu đà, mà các bạn có thể chọn cho mình set đồ áo phông và quần jeans, vừa thanh lịch lại vừa trẻ trung năng động. Bạn có thể kết hợp với một đôi giày sneakers năng động hoặc chọn một đôi gót thấp kẻ sọc tinh tế cùng túi xách nude thanh lịch để dạo phố đón thu._

_

_
_Để khéo léo khoe triệt để vòng eo con kiến thì bạn hãy chọn những chiếc áo croptop như thế này và kết hợp cùng một chiếc quần đũi ống rộng, vừa thoải mái khi dạo phố và còn đảm bảo được thời trang, phong cách của riêng bạn._

_

_
_Sắc màu trắng đen thường được các bạn gái lựa chọn để phối đồ với nhau. Tuy đơn sắc nhưng hai gam màu này không bao giờ thiếu trong tủ quần áo của cá bạn gái. Nếu như quá nhàm chán với kiểu sơvin nghiêm túc, bạn có thể cá tính và phóng khoáng hơn đôi chút, các nàng có thể mix sơmi trắng cùng quần vải ống rộng và buông thả tự nhiên như thế này._

_Street style của những quý cô Châu Á._

_

_
_Bên cạnh gam màu vàng, những tông trầm nền nã như nude, be… cũng là tâm điểm mỗi mùa thu năm nay. Bạn có thể học cách phối đồ như trên hình, tuy diện cả cây nude tông đậm nhưng vẫn cực kỳ khác biệt thời thượng nhờ cách xử lý họa tiết cùng phụ kiện đi kèm. Điểm cộng cho set đồ này là bạn biết cách chọn phụ kiện để phối chung với đồ và tạo được điểm nhấn khi mặc._

_

_
_Với kiểu váy này bạn có thể tận dụng những váy hai dây hay ba lỗ của mùa hè để mặc trong mùa thu, bạn hoàn toàn có thể học theo cách phối đồ như trong hình một chiếc váy hai dây kết hợp layer sơmi buộc vạt, thêm đôi sneakers trắng là đủ combo dạo phố cá tính mà vẫn điệu cho thời tiết ngày thu._




_Cũng là kiểu váy hoa, nhưng kiểu váy này họa tiết hoa li ti, xếp bèo với phần tay phồng đã nữ tính này lại càng điệu hơn. Với những ngày mùa thu nhẹ nhàng bạn chọ những trang phục nữ tính, gam màu trầm hoặc in họa tiết hoa đều rất tuyệt, đi kèm là những phụ kiện như kính, giày, túi xách,... sẽ làm bạn đẹp và thời trang hơn rất nhiều._

_

_
_Dù chỉ là sơmi sơvin với quần âu rộng rãi thoải mái thôi nhưng vẫn là một set đồ đáng để học theo dành cho các nàng công sở. Dường như quần âu chưa có dấu hiệu hạ nhiệt mà càng được các bạn nữ chú ý nhiều hơn. Vì sự thoải mái khi làm việc và điều quan trọng hơn là quần âu có thể giúp bạn che đi một số khuyết điểm của cơ thể._​
Những ngày chuẩn bị sang thu các bạn gái đang phân vân nên chọn cho mình những set đồ nào cho đẹp. Không cần phải quá lo lắng, bạn có thể tận dụng một số kiểu đồ của những ngày hè nóng bức thêm vào một vài phụ kiện là đã có được combo của mùa thu rồi.  

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

